# Pro Show Gold Plug In



## Jerry Fenner (Mar 24, 2010)

Hello all

Does anyone know if the Pro Show Gold plug in applies any sharpening?

Cheers

Jerry


----------



## johnbeardy (Mar 24, 2010)

If you ask it to, yes - it's a setting in the Export dialog.


----------



## Jerry Fenner (Mar 24, 2010)

[quote author=johnbeardy link=topic=942'.msg63456#msg63456 date=1269449119]
If you ask it too, yes - it's a setting in the Export dialog.
[/quote]

Mmmm .... the only options I can see are;

Slide Options
Captions and Copyright from Metadata
Proofing Show Captions
Show Options
Export Location
Image Sizing
ProShow Configuration

That's all that shows when exporting using the ProShow Gold plug in.


----------



## Jerry Fenner (Mar 24, 2010)

Here's the link - http://www.photodex.com/products/plugins/lightroom


----------

